

Why is verbosity bad for a programming language? - BlackJack
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/141175/why-is-verbosity-bad-for-a-programming-language

======
codgercoder
Because it takes longer to write, to get right, and to read. C was a huge
advance over the languages of the time because it was powerful--a lot could be
done with a little code.

